
Engineering management lessons (2014) - dennisgorelik
http://www.defmacro.org/2014/10/03/engman.html
======
yawz
_> Fire bullies and underperformers._

Bullies, yes. Underperformers, not immediately without communicating before,
trying to understand the reasons, and trying to fix them.

